# Sponge



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can pick up that sponge stuff for potting plants I must have at least 30 young vals and and other assorted young plants to pot up. Thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Its called rockwool.

I'm quite sure you can buy it at http://www.aquariumplants.com/ I have never seen it at garden centres.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Will I just found a piece I must have put in one of my drawers in the fish romm it feels like florest sponge so I will check some places.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Fluorist sponge? Isn't that the green coloured light foam?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea but they might have different kinds it feels the same to me anyway Ill check around.


----------

